# Cheap Diesel Santa Pola



## jacquigem (Jan 12, 2019)

1.05 Euro , just off 332 Plenoil


----------



## Deleted user 48797 (Jan 12, 2019)

Thanks, we're coming that way.


----------



## spigot (Jan 12, 2019)

I'll have some of that.


----------



## kenspain (Jan 12, 2019)

Take care with this cheap diesel just cost me 700 euros the garage  said it's ok to use it but he said for every 5lt you put in use 2 lit of good diesel when he show me the pump you could see all the crap that was in it


----------



## RichardHelen262 (Jan 12, 2019)

paid 95.9 at Morrison’s in Gibraltar this morning


----------



## kenspain (Jan 13, 2019)

Funny seeing this about cheap Diesel on here last night on the spanish news it was about people that had used this a now are having problems with there cars here :wave:


----------



## Wooie1958 (Jan 13, 2019)

helen262 said:


> paid 95.9 at Morrison’s in Gibraltar this morning


 

Do you get Morrisons More points as well


----------



## winks (Jan 13, 2019)

Wooie1958 said:


> Do you get Morrisons More points as well



You sure you're not a Yorkie at heart.:lol-053:

Cheers

H


----------



## mid4did (Jan 13, 2019)

Ubicaciones – Plenoil Gasolinera Low Cost

May come in handy,The plenoil home site with locations.


----------



## RichardHelen262 (Jan 13, 2019)

Wooie1958 said:


> Do you get Morrisons More points as well



I presume so as it is a big Morrison’s supermarket with all the same items as the uk


----------



## Wooie1958 (Jan 13, 2019)

winks said:


> You sure you're not a Yorkie at heart.:lol-053:
> 
> Cheers
> 
> H




How very dare you Mr H            :scared:          that`s fighting talk around these parts          :mad2:


----------



## Tezza33 (Jan 13, 2019)

I paid 1.05 euros in Luxembourg yesterday, cheapest in Germany has been 117 euros, it doesn't really matter to me when travelling as long as I don't fill up then see a garage a lot cheaper :scared:


----------



## shaunr68 (Feb 25, 2019)

Filled up at the Plenoil station in Santa Pola today, diesel is €1.119 at the moment, a bit more expensive than when the OP visited but still the cheapest fuel I've had anywhere on this trip other than Gibraltar.  I rolled in on fumes and brimmed it so I'm a happy camper.  There is "Gasexpress" station across the road with diesel at exactly the same price.  GPS for these two stations is 38.19879, -0.56770

Just up the road is a Cepsa station which has LPG at 62.6 cents/litre.  38.19721, -0.56205

Now parked up a few miles away adjacent to the beach at Monte Faro.  "No camping" signs but it appears not to be enforced, there are about 50 MHs here.  38.22666, -0.51087

Cheers


----------



## rugbyken (Feb 26, 2019)

we used the polagas station to the right of the n332 nr the camperstop same price with added advantage of lpg at €0.61


----------

